
Tinyhttp, an express like framework with modern async support and no legacy code - aussieguy1234
https://tinyhttp.v1rtl.site/
======
lioeters
Looks good! Some of its features:

\- 2.5x faster than Express

\- Full Express middleware support

\- Async middleware support

\- Types out of the box

\- Modules can be used with built-in `http` module

\---

I've been a fan of Micro, which is in a similar space. Like Express, I think
the existence of an ecosystem of middlewares would be key to adoption - not
necessarily many, but enough to cover common needs (parse cookie, handle
uploads, etc).

[https://github.com/vercel/micro](https://github.com/vercel/micro)

